# Buildworld without_gssapi=1...



## JamesElstone (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a question whereby I seek enlightenment...

I am trying to perform a [cmd=]make buildworld[/cmd] using a source tree downed by csup using RELENG_9_0, and am having grief.

The issue I have is that I am getting a stop 
	
	



```
don't know how to make lib/libgssapi__L
```
 and noticed in my /etc/make.conf I had a line stating 
	
	



```
without_gssapi=1
```

I'm making buildworld again with the 
	
	



```
without_gssapi=1
```
 line commented out, and am guessing that is my problem.  

What effect does 
	
	



```
without_gssapi=1
```
 have?

James.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2012)

Since it's lower case and in the wrong file it won't do anything. WITHOUT_GSSAPI however is explained in src.conf(5).


```
WITHOUT_GSSAPI
             Set to not build libgssapi.
```

And, I'm expecting the inevitable "What is GSS API?": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generic_Security_Services_Application_Program_Interface


----------



## JamesElstone (Nov 2, 2012)

Many thanks. 

By commenting out the 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_GSSAPI=1
```
 in /etc/make.conf I was able to build my world again!  It was indeed in CAPS, but was transfering the detail by hand, hence the human factor...

Is /etc/src.conf a replacement for /etc/make.conf or are the two read and merged, or does one take presendence over the other?


----------



## kpa (Nov 3, 2012)

The src.conf(5) is used only when building world or kernel, make.conf(5) is used every time you invoke make(1).


----------



## JamesElstone (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello again,

I have a question, that follows on from this thread: I don't have an /etc/src.conf file!

The heritage of my machine was installed with 9.0-RC2 and have only recently updated the kernel to 9.0-RELEASE-p4 via svn and am working my way through the ports via portupdate. (Woe is me on this machine...)

I have double checked in mergermaster, but no src.conf file...

Would I be correct in thinking that this is created by a human only if there was a need to specify kernel only options?

James.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2012)

JamesElstone said:
			
		

> Would I be correct in thinking that this is created by a human only if there was a need to specify kernel only options?


Correct.


----------

